# calling all sexperts :)



## mommalynn (Oct 10, 2007)

Could you please check out these two does for me. The first one could be due anytime soon she was brought to me by a friend who found her and what I assumed was her daughter (looks just like her only younger) sometime around the middle of july neither has been in heat nor have they been exposed to a buck here (not close enough to breed anyway). She "looks" pregnant but she has NO udder it is as flat as the baby girls so is it safe to assume that she will be a first timer?? I am watching her closely having no idea what she might be bred to she is a nigie or a nigie/pgymy cross








Second doe is a nigie as well was exposed to the buck 9/9 through 10/11 she is an experienced doe 4th or 5th freshener what do you all think?? thanks for the input


----------



## mommalynn (Oct 10, 2007)

Is there a pouting smiley?? LOL Is no one willing to hazard a guess about my does? Not looking for guarantees just clues/opinions thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

first doe is not pregnant and the second - possibly.


----------



## mommalynn (Oct 10, 2007)

WOOHOO!!! It will be GREAT if the first doe is NOT pregnant THANKS Stacy


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I agree with stacy but I had a doe that looked like that and just had an infection.More pics would help especially of her side so I could see her size.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

If she was pregnant you would know by now. her latest due date would be with in a week and a half from now. There would be an udder, her vulva would be more pronounced and her ligaments would start to feel mushy.


----------



## mommalynn (Oct 10, 2007)

Goatnutty here are the pics not the best but the best we could get tonight 
























Stacy I'm not sure if she has ligaments or not she is kinda dancy but I was able to wrap my fingers around her tailhead thanks ladies


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The 2nd one is definately and I think the first one is too, considering the poochiness and the placement of the anus.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree that the second doe is, don't think the first timer is though. Good luck, they are both very pretty girls.


----------



## mommalynn (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you ladies for taking time to share your opinions and comments about my girls. I really appreciate your help thanks lynn


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

The second one is definatly bred.


----------

